# langsom I/O

## tobibobi

Hej,

Min maskine er blevet rigtigt langsom og jeg kan se at det drejer sig om at hvert io kald skal færdiggøres - dvs at det nærmest er som om at hver gang der skal skrives noget på disken, så efterfølges det af et kald til sync() inden der fortsættes.

Nu tror jeg jo nok at jeg en gang for længe siden har rodet med lige netop dette her (i en underlig naiv tro på at jeg ikke smadrede nogle disks ved et evt power loss) Men jeg kan virkeligt ikke huske hvor jeg har "pillet" Er der nogen der har en ide til hvor det kan være jeg har pillet? Jeg gætter jo på at det er i kernen - men jeg har sammenlignet det hele næsten linje for linje i configgen imod den config jeg har på min labtop, uden noget brugbart resultat..

Kerne:

Det er jo lidt trist at have en i7 med 6 HT cores (= 12) når man sidder og kigger på at alting står stille imens at den bliver færdig med sin sidste skrive operation - vældigt trist!!   :Crying or Very sad: 

Hilfe!!!

/TobiasLast edited by tobibobi on Thu Oct 17, 2013 9:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tobibobi

 *tobibobi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kerne:
> 
> 

 

Hovsa, der skulle have stået:

```
$> uname -a

Linux tobias-desktop 3.7.10-gentoo #4 SMP Mon Sep 16 18:44:19 CEST 2013 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 970 @ 3.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

----------

